# FMJ's legal for P dogs



## cloudy1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Are FMJ bullets legal to hunt P dogs? Got a .308 and love the price of mill surp.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey, if you can "throw it at them"...its legal. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They are legal, but not good in 22 caliber. In 30 caliber like your 308 the bullet diameter helps and a full metal should nock them with no problem. There is one problem. Full metal jackets bounce in winter, but in winter cattle are normally back around the ranch. In summer cattle are on the range. If you see cows dropping 1/2 mile beyond the prairie dogs, it's probably your 308 full metals. Be very sure of your background.


----------



## chris112 (Apr 23, 2006)

I would suggest that you not use them no matter how cheap they are. If they hit a rock they WILL RICOCHET and then there is no telling where they will land/hit. I lost a good place to shoot because of a fool useing FMJ's and tracer's. The FMJ's were going for miles and the tracers started a grass fire (the fools didn't try to put it out just hauled you know what out of there).


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I do not know what some people are thinking about these FMJ bullets. They do not bounce any more than a Match bullet. They do cost way less and do not hold as tight as a match bullet. Where it will seem like you are getting more bounces is when you were shooting real light fragile bullets then switching to the M80 type you are probably shooting. Any bullet will bounce when it hits a hard object at the right angle. This is true for a 40gr bullet fired as fast as you can get it from a 22-250. Since you are shooting a 308 I would say you are shooting ball equivalent to M80. This ammo is not AP nor is it magic. It will do the job on PD. It can bounce and or carry a long way. That is why one of the rules of safe gun handling is (know what is beyond your target). With that in mind go out and have fun. Just let it be known after using that ammo you will probably want to use something better next time out.

Chuck Norris frequently signs up for beginner karate classes, just so he can "accidentally" beat the sh*t out of little kids.


----------



## Westro (Apr 14, 2006)

Simple

FMJ = low fun factor
HP = good fun factor
Explosive tipped moly coated = Extreme fun factor!


----------



## woodguru (Jul 10, 2007)

FYI on the moly bullets, they load up only on the first few inches of the barrel and there is no moly left for the rest. This bakes a layer of moly into a compound that nothing will get out, it doesn't take much to destroy the accuracy.

I got this from one of the household name barrel makers, he said thank god for moly, it keeps his business doubled replacing competition barrels. At the poor fool's expense that didn't know better.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

When you start with a clean tube no oil in it the molly will coat the whole tube in a few shots. If you molly your own you have to ensure your bullets are oil free. If you do not it will build up in the first few inches and then coat the rest of your tube.

The bottom line on moly is it does help if you use it right. Some like it some do not. I want to try the new stuff but that requires a big setup.


----------



## woodguru (Jul 10, 2007)

I've been using something I found about a year ago called Microlon. It raises the velocity by about 10% in whatever you use it in, it's a permanent metal surface molecular structure treatment that smooths and fills in without adding any appreciable layer. It seems to tighten groups as well. I've found that whatever cleaning regimen you used to have to do is out the window. I treated a Beretta 380 Cheetah with it that copper fouled horribly, now it doesn't seem to take on any copper whatsoever.

You run a patch with it through the bore, let it dry and shoot a bullet and repeat this ten times. When you do it at the range your point of impact will rise slightly with every shot until you have used an optimum amount.

The amazing thing is how cheap it is at ten or twenty bucks and it's enough to do several guns. It also makes a remarkable difference to slides and bolts smoothness.

My Savage 93 .17 HMR shoots at well over 1750 fps (1780) and I haven't had a chance to chronograph my Anschutz 1517 MPR with a 25-1/2" barrel, I think it's even higher.

I used it in a Beeman R9 air rifle as I heard about it from custom tuners who jack velocities through the roof using it in the piston chamber and barrel, I used it in just the barrel and am at almost 1100 from about 980, it threw all my grouping data with different pellets out the window. The bad was that it destabilized my favorite field competition pellet but made a heavy Kodiak shoot great out to 60 yards where the lighter pellet only worked out to 45 yards, I lost a tack driving match pellet but gained a great tack driver of a heavy hunting pellet. All in all I was very happy about the changed dynamics. In rifles there is no downside as it's all positive improvements.


----------



## 223 widow maker (Nov 26, 2008)

unless your shooting a tree or iraqis dont use full metal jackets. we should use vmax on them for a better fun factor! LOL

GOD BLESS THE USA!!!!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

fmj=scary **** happens
vmax=funny **** happens


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

nosib how are FMJ scary?


----------

